# BOXING DAY HUNT IN LEWES & bigger hedges!



## franceswoop (18 December 2007)

Hi... new to this forum but it looks very useful to get local info which can sometimes be very hard to get. 
Im in my second season hunting this year and have been hunting with the coakham bloodhounds and although they are fab- i need bigger hedges and something a bit more challenging i think?? i have heard mid surry farmers and the kent and surry are good- does anybody have any more info on them or contact info?

Also, this year i am desperate to go to the boxing day hunt in lewes (couldnt make it last year due to injury) and im just wondering if anybody knew where the meet is? who do you pay the cap to? who do you book in with etc etc...? 
Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanx! xx


----------



## molehill (18 December 2007)

Like i put in my other reply(before you were told to put in here where that lot lurk,nice!!!) try the  MFHA website


----------



## franceswoop (18 December 2007)

Just about to get on it... thank you...!  xx


----------



## franceswoop (18 December 2007)

bugger- it didnt have any info on it about the boxing day meet at lewes? surprising because i thought it was massive?! had no info on the south down and eridge hunt who i know are involved in lewes... but they are elusive!!!  x will keep trying.
If anybody has any other info then it is always appreciated. xx


----------



## lexiedhb (18 December 2007)

Like i put in my other reply(before you were told to put in here where that lot lurk,nice!!!) try the  MFHA website
		
Click to expand...


touchy touchy... you know what i meant!!! The hunting folk will probably be much more able to help then us who dont!!!!!!!


----------



## TGM (18 December 2007)

If you go into the Find A Pack section, and choose Kent, then you will find Southdown &amp; Eridge listed.  If you click on the link next to that you will find more info and a contact number.


----------



## franceswoop (18 December 2007)

oh i know- i wasnt being grumpy?? sorry!  xx


----------



## franceswoop (18 December 2007)

TGM- bless you. thanx. xx


----------



## lexiedhb (18 December 2007)

That wasnt to you frances, your not grumpy at all!!! Hope you find the info you need!!


----------



## molehill (18 December 2007)

No not grumpy at all Lexiedhb.
See how easy it is to read peoples  interpritation on the net.?Not very.You cant see the face of the person making the so called joke.I did it and now you have,so dont get at me for it.


----------



## lexiedhb (18 December 2007)

I wasnt getting at you for it tallyho.... just saying to frances it wasnt aimed at her..... and i didnt say "where that lot lurk" i said "the lot that lurk in there"... meaning you guys who go hunting read this bit of the forum, and so would be able to help her alot more than the numpty likes of me who havent been hunting in donkeys!!!

Your right about interpretation tho, can make things a touch difficult!!


----------



## molehill (18 December 2007)

Not going hunting in donkeys?You dont know what you are missing!!Having said that i went saturday and was frozen through to the bone,and im going tomorrow,and not looking forward to the thought of being that cold again.Pinching OH longjohns!!


----------



## winterhorse (18 December 2007)

[quote i need bigger hedges and something a bit more challenging i think?? 
Any help [/quote]

did you see us in the h&amp;h?

www.sandhurstdraghunt.co.uk


----------



## lexiedhb (18 December 2007)

I know slack of me isnt it!!! Saying that only been riding my share horse for a few months after a 3ish year break, and although I think he would go all day, and love me for it..... im not sure im ready for that much excitement just yet!!

maybe next season!!........ Im borrowing ALL OH's thermals just to go to the yard at the mo!!!


----------



## Eagle_day (18 December 2007)

Boxing Day meets here:

http://www.mfha.org.uk/images/stories/pdf/2007_boxing_day_meets_002.pdf


----------

